# F 150



## Southern Lawns (Jul 29, 2000)

Have a chance to get a 93 F150 V8 2wd for a decent price.
My question: I have a dual axel 14' Landscape trailer with a WB mower, a few trim mowers. 2 weedeaters, 2 edgers, saws and all the other little stuff that most people carry. I live in total flat land and was wondering from the guys out in the field all day if that truck has the guts it takes to pull that trailer for a few seasons of lawn and landscape work. Money is an issue so I'm not sure I could swing a 250 or 350. Please advise. Thanks


----------



## Randy Scott (Nov 6, 2000)

I can't imagine why it wouldn't, there's not all that much weight and it is a V-8.


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

You should be fine with that truck/trailer.It is likely ideal since your towing on the flats


----------



## visions landscape (Sep 22, 2000)

know some guys that use 1/2 tons in wichita and get along great with them


----------



## LoneStarLawn (Feb 28, 2000)

I have a 2000 F150 V8 automatic and pull more than that with no problem. It wouldn't be the truck itself giving you the problem it might be its age and the condition it is in.


----------



## powerreel (Sep 25, 2000)

Ford motors will run forever but their trannys suck! They are expensive to replace...on a ford only get a standard trans and have one guy drive it. Even on my aerostar which has 95K it needed a new auto trans, also a used F 150 with 40K on it I bought needed a new trans after 5K and I am not overloading my vechicles! Ford trannys suck! Great trucks bad trannys, ask me though what I drive and it's fords even for personal use


----------



## jimlewis (Dec 28, 1999)

I have 3 Chevys and one Ford. "My" truck, that is the one I drive to go give estimates in or do light duty in, is an F150. Not quite as new as the one you are looking at. It's an 88. It, too, has a V-8. But I wouldn't use it for daily landscape work and I definitely wouldn't using for pulling a trailer on a regular basis. 

Several reasons why;

For one, not all V-8s are equal. My ford has a 351 ci (5.8L) engine and is fuel injected and more modern than any of the Chevys. But it doesn't at all compare to the power my Chevys have when carrying a load or going up hill. The chevy's with the 350s and good 4bbl carbs will go right up a hill, trailer and all, every day, with no hesitation at any speed you want. And the Chevy I have with the 402 Big Block really hauls arse! The ford is sluggish under the same conditions. 

Two, F150s are not heavy duty trucks. They are light duty. Just like a C10 is for Chevys. Or a D150 for Dodge. They are made to haul light stuff around and do some light work in from time to time. But none of them are built for daily, heavy duty work. And even if you aren't doing daily heavy duty work now, you will be some time soon. You should really get a 3/4 ton truck with an engine that has good torque. 

Three, if you go with this truck it will last you 1/2 as long as a good strong 3/4 ton will. From the engine to the frame, 3/4 tons are just built to do heavy, regular work. 

Don't get me wrong, I love my F150. It's quick, good running, and fun to drive. But I wouldn't use it for heavy duty, regular stuff. 

I guess it depends on what kind of deal you are getting on the truck. Just be aware that if you do get it, because you are getting a good deal, that it won't likely last you as long. 

I speak from experience. The reason I no longer have any 1/2 tons in our work fleet is because they all broke down over time. I've gone through 3 of them. But the 3/4 tons runnning like champs.


----------



## Richard Martin (Mar 15, 2000)

I have a '95 F-150 5.0 that I pull a trailer that weighs around 2200 pounds loaded with. I have no problems at all except the truck creaks alot. This is a problem that Ford is aware of and they have released a factory service bulletin that addresses this issue. The creaking comes from a variety of places on the frame and is only a problem if the creaking is coming from the radius arm bushing. I do not plan to replace this truck for 6 more years.

If money is an issue then buy the truck. It has the power to pull your trailer assuming you don't drag race other grass guys.

In regards to the auto trans being junk there is nothing wrong with the AEOD. You will occassionally get a bad trans but all manufacturers let one slip by from time to time. The only issue with Ford trannies is the torque convertor. If you do not change the fluid on a regular basis it will develop a condition called _*Torque Convertor Shudder*_ and there is a factory service bulletin concerning this issue.


----------



## Southern Lawns (Jul 29, 2000)

*Thanks*

Thanks for all the great information. Might make the deal tomorrow if all else checks out.


----------



## SJR (May 4, 2000)

I started with a used 94 F-150 4x4 5.0/V8, I wish I had never bought that truck, Maybe I got a lemon, but after about 2 months of pulling my trailer around, the transmission blew out on me, it was gonna cost me $1500 to replace it, so I traded it in on a 97 F-250 HD 5.8/V8. This truck is so much better, alot of power, no problem pulling my loaded trailer, etc. The gas mileage is even better. So, try to get a more heavy duty truck if you can. Learn from my mistake.

SJR


----------



## 65hoss (Sep 4, 2000)

I have a 98' f150 and pull much more than you. Pulls with no problem. Not bad as far as effeciency either.


----------



## geogunn (Dec 24, 1999)

jimlewis--are you sure your f-150 has a 351 engine? if so, did you put it in there? is this a west coast thing? just curious. thanks

GEO


----------



## LoneStarLawn (Feb 28, 2000)

I have never heard of a Dodge D150 or an Chevy C10 (S10 I have)...what do they look like?
You would compare the Ford to the Chevy Silvardo 1500 or The Dodge Ram 1500...

[Edited by LoneStarLawn on 01-19-2001 at 04:52 PM]


----------



## powerreel (Sep 25, 2000)

351 is the motor I have had...351 cleveland after ohio


----------



## Eric ELM (May 13, 2001)

In 1970, I bought a new F150 with a 390 in it and a 4 speed. It was the Ranger XLT, back when a Ranger was a Package, not a model. It had the wood grain tailgate, door panels and dash. It was classy in it's day.


----------



## BobbyB (Aug 30, 2000)

I just bought a 93 f150 xlt 4*4 last week with the 351 in it ,it has a set of 31*10.50 tires on it and 355 in the rear end . I could not beleive how strong this truck is went the next day and bought a 8*18 tandem axle enclosed trailer loaded both my simplicity tractors,and all the other goodies in it pluse my 6ft tall toll box full of tools was a little worried when i was loading it untill i took off the truck handles it wondufuly.


----------



## John DiMartino (Jan 22, 2000)

You guys telling him he needs a 3/4 ton to pull a 1500 lb trailer with maybe 1000 lbs worth of equipment crack me up.He's on the flats,and how much weight can he even put on a little 14 ft trailer anyway?The most he's going to get is 2 60"ZTR's if he's lucky,and if he's got the $$$ for them,im sure he'll buy a new truck and enclosed trailer too.For now this truck will do the job without trouble.


----------



## Randy Scott (Nov 6, 2000)

John Dimartino- exactly!


----------



## matthew Urban (Oct 27, 2000)

Does the truck have a 302 or a 351?

I've got a 92 F-150 4x4 5.0 V-8 auto. Its got 111,000mi and still going strong. 
Mine works every day and plays all weekend ANd I'm very happy with it.


----------



## Southern Lawns (Jul 29, 2000)

*5.0*

It's got a 5.0 and from all the post I've read it should be more than enough for the light load I'm going to put on it. A 94 Chevy 2500 just came into the picture as well.Just in time to confuse the issue. Don't know all the details but it has 198000 on it. We'll see..................


----------



## LoneStarLawn (Feb 28, 2000)

that many miles in 7 years...thats alot


----------



## DaveO (Dec 21, 1999)

The 300ci six cylinder in th F150's is actually better for pullin weight than the 302 v8. The newer 6's are called 4.9's I believe. I have one in an 83 F150 and it has towed 4-5K lbs no prob. Pushes snow good to.


Dave


----------



## Lawnworks (Jan 18, 2000)

Heck that Ford will pull it!! A while ago I pulled a 6x12 ft double axle trailor w/ a 4 cylinder Ranger. He will have no problem what so ever with w/ a V8 especially w/ flat land.


----------



## KindGardener (Sep 24, 2000)

The area I'm in is also fairly flat - a few very small hills. My F150 is a '96 with a small V-8. I'm pulling a 6x10 Carson trailer (packed full w/ equip, ladders, sprinkler repair stuff, several buckets w/ fert/pre emerg, etc. then I fill up the bed w/ bagged clippingsit's pretty heavy & I feel it going up the hills.

Get about 10-11 mpg with the trailer, about 15-16 on weekends.

Any tips on how to get Ford to fix my driver's seat? The lumber tension adjustment is broken - flaps around inside the seat.


----------

